# Hello I am new here.



## Obstacle Girl (Nov 10, 2015)

I am in the USA.
I have 2 horses and goats.
I Like to play with Obstacles/flags/ banners and trail ride.
I am always checking out my favorite stores for something
new to play with.
I also scrapbook for my horses and goats.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi
"waves"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Obstacle Girl (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello "waves" back


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas! Lovely photos.


----------



## Obstacle Girl (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks I take lots of photos.
I do scrapbooking so I am always taking lots of them.
Thank goodness for "DIGITAL CAMERAS"

Its always fun to find new things to play with.


----------



## windsong (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome ! I like the scarecrows!


----------



## Obstacle Girl (Nov 10, 2015)

I like my "mummies" the best. Its the first year I had seen
mummies and they are really unique.

This is not the best photo of them.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

It's a rare day that I don't take a photo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to HorseForum Obstacle Girl! 
I love the obstacles, very creative. And love the goats. And the horse.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi,welcome hope you have fun on here!!


----------



## Obstacle Girl (Nov 10, 2015)

I am always looking for fun things to play with!


----------

